# Cubelelo Store - The largest store in the subcontinent



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

https://www.cubelelo.com/

The most reliable store in the subcontinent is the Cubelelo store. I have been regularly following their growth since the 2014 and they have come a long way. 

Cubelelo.com is India's leading cubestore. We started back in 2014 with a mission to provide one stop solution to all your speed-cubing needs. In the 6 years of our journey with you we have processed over 2 lakh orders and are trusted by over 1 lakh cubers across the country. We hope you will enjoy the shopping experience with us.
Happy Cubing!


----------



## qwr (Oct 30, 2020)

which subcontinent?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 30, 2020)

The South Asian subcontinent @qwr.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 30, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> The South Asian subcontinent @qwr.


this store can help for many indian cubers


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 7, 2021)

New puzzles have are now available on the cubelelo store!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 16, 2021)

The cubelelo will not be shipping for a while as the number of COVID-19 cases have increased. The store is still taking pre-orders and will ship the puzzles, once the local lockdown is lifted.

Thanks for the patience!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 16, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> The cubelelo will not be shipping for a while as the number of COVID-19 cases have increased. The store is still taking pre-orders and will ship the puzzles, once the local lockdown is lifted.
> 
> Thanks for the patience!


oh no!! my birthday is around the corner. I badly wanted a RS3M 2020, YuPo v2 M and a YuHu v2 M.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 16, 2021)

Will it still be shipping from Amazon?


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 16, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Will it still be shipping from Amazon?


Most probably not. I have not checked. Check if there is pre-orders from Amazon.in.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> oh no!! my birthday is around the corner. I badly wanted a RS3M 2020, YuPo v2 M and a YuHu v2 M.


Oh its sad, you can atleast pre-order on your birthday though.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 10, 2021)

Nice collection of non-twisty puzzles added to the cubelelo store!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (May 10, 2021)

Fun Fact: Some Cubicle Labs lubes were added to the website around 2 days ago! DNM, Silk and Mystic!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 10, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Fun Fact: Some Cubicle Labs lubes were added to the website around 2 days ago! DNM, Silk and Mystic!


Yes it makes really good lube access to south asian cubers.

This will help everyone have better cubes now.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (May 14, 2021)

Yeah, I've waited so long for this to happen!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 14, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Yeah, I've waited so long for this to happen!


Yes, now Indian cubers, have really nice lube options.


----------



## qwr (May 14, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> DNM, Silk and Mystic!


The Good Stuff™


----------



## GAN CUBER (May 14, 2021)

Les gooooooo finally have been waiting for this for so long


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 5, 2021)

Today is the live battle competition in the 13th online competition


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 13, 2021)

If you guys are craving for written cubing content, check out all the cubing related blogs written by top speedcubers here,

https://www.cubelelo.com/blogs/cubing/


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 13, 2021)

Oh yeah CL is organizing India's first WCA comp in 2 years on 21 Nov(but I can't go since it's a night's journey from here and $50 for travel is a lot for a cubing comp according to dad)


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Oh yeah CL is organizing India's first WCA comp in 2 years on 21 Nov(but I can't go since it's a night's journey from here and $50 for travel is a lot for a cubing comp according to dad)


Yes I won't be attending the kerela comp next week as it is waaay far away. Also the regs are full.
Hope more comps get declared in India.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Nov 13, 2021)

Dang it, I thought it would be closer to my state, but it's on the other side of the country. Welp.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 13, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Yes I won't be attending the kerela comp next week as it is waaay far away. Also the regs are full.
> Hope more comps get declared in India.


Yeah hope they organize one in Bangalore and I get to meet you there.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Yeah hope they organize one in Bangalore and I get to meet you there.


I will learn more about all the cool new methods if I ever come to Bangalore for a comp.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 1, 2022)

An insane battle is unfolding now.

Both the cube store founders will do CFOP solves and there will be one winner.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 6, 2022)

Cubelelo 22.0 Online competition starts in 5 hours. 

Its quite epic to realise that we have had 22 online competitions of Cubelelo throughout the pandemic.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2022)

This puzzle store still does not have an FTO and a 16x16 cube in stock. The two cubes that I badly need rn.


----------



## qwr (Apr 15, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> This puzzle store still does not have an FTO and a 16x16 cube in stock. The two cubes that I badly need rn.


why do you need a 16x16 lol


----------



## Garf (Apr 15, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> This puzzle store still does not have an FTO and a 16x16 cube in stock. The two cubes that I badly need rn.


Screw shipping and get them from thecubicle or dailypuzzles.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 16, 2022)

qwr said:


> why do you need a 16x16 lol


The instruments that I work on are in 16x16 grid. I want to gift my boss a 16x16. He solves a 3x3 in 40 seconds.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 16, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Cubelelo 22.0 Online competition starts in 5 hours.
> 
> Its quite epic to realise that we have had 22 online competitions of Cubelelo throughout the pandemic.


There will be CSUL 24.0 Live Battle today in 5 hours. Lets go!


----------



## qwr (Apr 17, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> The instruments that I work on are in 16x16 grid. I want to gift my boss a 16x16. He solves a 3x3 in 40 seconds.


that's an expensive gift!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2022)

This thread may be closed for a while. I am contacting the cubestore owners if they want to renew the thread and keep it going.


----------

